# Thanks Sonnie



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Due to winning the DVD giveaway, I am now the proud owner of --- drum roll --- DTS Collectors Edition of Saving Private Ryan and the 2 Disk DTS version of Ronin.

I know most of you already have these in your collection, but for some reason they had escaped me.I now have something to check the new theatre with when its done.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Steve


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are welcome... it is our pleasure!


----------

